# Strange speckles on auratus skin



## jmg16 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi all, hoping someone can help me figure out why one of my Auratus' skin has developed this strange spotting/speckling over the last few days. It almost looks as if it rolled in dust or something, like black speckles. The frog's behavior seems to be normal, and she is still eating last I saw. I don't know if this is something to be concerned about or not. Nothing at all has changed about the tank. Still constant temperature and humidity. The other two frogs in the enclosure look fine. Below are a couple pictures from today and then one from awhile ago for comparison. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

So, while I can't verify if your auratus is afflicted with the same issue that one of mine was recently, the onset you are seeing is suspiciously similar. 
Over the course of about 3 weeks, one of my Nicaraguans went from normal coloration to completely BLACK, with no distinguishable chromatophores anywhere on the body. I saw no changes in behavior or weight, and the condition gradually reversed itself over the next month. To look at the frog now, you would have no indication that there was ever a problem. 
I wish I had some suggestions as to cause or treatments, but it might be wise to involve an exotics vet now for a deeper understanding.


----------



## Lincoln B (Jan 29, 2021)

@Dane did you take any pictures of him/her when they were all black?


----------



## jmg16 (Oct 22, 2018)

Dane said:


> So, while I can't verify if your auratus is afflicted with the same issue that one of mine was recently, the onset you are seeing is suspiciously similar.
> Over the course of about 3 weeks, one of my Nicaraguans went from normal coloration to completely BLACK, with no distinguishable chromatophores anywhere on the body. I saw no changes in behavior or weight, and the condition gradually reversed itself over the next month. To look at the frog now, you would have no indication that there was ever a problem.
> I wish I had some suggestions as to cause or treatments, but it might be wise to involve an exotics vet now for a deeper understanding.


Wow, that is bizarre. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on her to see if she keeps losing color. Was there any change or anything that you can think of that triggered it?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Dane said:


> Over the course of about 3 weeks, one of my Nicaraguans went from normal coloration to completely BLACK, with no distinguishable chromatophores anywhere on the body. I saw no changes in behavior or weight, and the condition gradually reversed itself over the next month. To look at the frog now, you would have no indication that there was ever a problem.
> I wish I had some suggestions as to cause or treatments, but it might be wise to involve an exotics vet now for a deeper understanding.



I had a Costa Rican auratus that went through a similar change a few years ago. However, it did not go completely black, it looked more like a middle ground between all black and op's pic. In my case I'm pretty sure it was caused by environmental stress, as we were in the middle of a brutal heatwave that day and my ac broke which I was not aware of until I got home from work.

When I checked on the tank after getting home, it was reading 92F, and the frog in question looked fine but had the darker colors. I immediately misted the tank with cool water and replaced the ac that same day and the frog was back to normal the next morning.


Frog is still alive and well doing fine. Recent pic of frog in question.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Lincoln B said:


> @Dane did you take any pictures of him/her when they were all black?


Unfortunately I did not document the process.



jmg16 said:


> Wow, that is bizarre. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on her to see if she keeps losing color. Was there any change or anything that you can think of that triggered it?


There may have been some excess stress due to territorial disputes with another female, but the actual etiology of the phenomenon is a mystery to me.


----------



## jmg16 (Oct 22, 2018)

Well, a few days later and I can't say if the discoloring has gotten any worse, but it certainly hasn't gone back to normal. Sounds like environmental stress may be a suspect, but the conditions in the tank haven't changed and she's the only female in there, so I don't know what other stressors it could be. When I feed today I will make sure she is still eating/behaving normally, and I guess just continue to wait it out.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

You might find some interesting material researching melanocytes. And chromatophores in general.

The endocrine and neurological system interface with pigment shifts and melanocyte aggregates.

Sometimes these are pretty predictable, like treefrogs changing shades nocturnally but sometimes theyre weird.


----------

